# D&E Farms Kidding Thread



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

So I'm fairly new to TGS but have seen a couple of kidding threads and thought it was pretty cool so I decided to give it a try. So my does first one up is Nova she is my only NDG and she is due March 12 and is already starting to get an udder not full or bagging up by any means she's just getting ready. Next, Up we have one of my Nubians Penny( AKA pen pen) and she is due either April 18th or sometime in may because she showed slight signs of heat but never a standing flagging heat. And last but definitely not least we have my first ever goat Cookie (aka cooks) she's due April 30th. They are all bred to my only pygmy goat who also happens to be my only buck, and his name is devil.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:holidaywelcome: to TGS! Glad you are.here. if you can post pictures so we can see your girls too! And especially the wee ones when they get here!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> :holidaywelcome: to TGS! Glad you are.here. if you can post pictures so we can see your girls too! And especially the wee ones when they get here!


Definitely will I probably am going to run out space cause I just love baby goat pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Welcome, glad you are here.


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

I should be able to upload some pictures soon I have so many I just have to get the time to find the perfect ones lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...i guess :waiting:

Lol lol :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome!
I am glad you made a waiting thread, so we can wait and be excited with you!!:cooldude:
Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Welcome!
> I am glad you made a waiting thread, so we can wait and be excited with you!!:cooldude:
> Looking forward to your pictures!


Gosh I totally forgot my Nigerian found a way to let everybody out so I had to wrangle them up lol


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's some picture finally got time so I just picked the first ones I saw lol 
Nova whos due March 12 








Here's cookie and penny 
Penny(the brown one) due April 12th or In the first 2 weeks of may 
Cookie( the black and white one) Due April 30th


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

I know they have poop everywhere but this picture was the night before i cleaned the pens


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> I know they have poop everywhere but this picture was the night before i cleaned the pens


Don't worry, we all have goats thta poop! You could clean it and by the time you have your camera ready, they have pooped a couple more times....(doh)


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Don't worry, we all have goats thta poop! You could clean it and by the time you have your camera ready, they have pooped a couple more times....(doh)


they poop all the time lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What I love is getting a really good.buck.picture...cause he is urinating. 
:upset: and you post it....:upset: then see the stream.:shrug:


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What I love is getting a really good.buck.picture...cause he is urinating.
> :upset: and you post it....:upset: then see the stream.:shrug:


I would have gotten one but he peed on my during morning feeding


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What I love is getting a really good.buck.picture...cause he is urinating.
> :upset: and you post it....:upset: then see the stream.:shrug:


Found one of him not being a complete pain


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

This week I'm planning on shaving ms novas udder shes so hairy i can't even see the udder itself only the teats lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> Found one of him not being a complete pain
> View attachment 194163


Looks like he got his nose stuck in the cream bucket. What a beautiful face


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Looks like he got his nose stuck in the cream bucket. What a beautiful face


He only likes close up pictures most of my pictures of him are close ups lol


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

i was doing a check on my girls just cause lol but Nova whos due march has runny eyes and I've been googling but it never helps lol what can I do to improve her eyes


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you post us a picture? That would really help.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you post us a picture? That would really help.


yes I'll go get one


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

I washed her eyes yesterday thinking it was just dust but if it keeps coming back idk what to do my mom says put colloidal silver on it but idk


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

cute goats! can't wait to see the babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can smell urine strong in the barn that can cause this.

If it is dusty can cause this.

Having a cold in the eyes, can also be an issue, you can put penG in the eye with a syringe, no needle, drip a few drops in there, 2 x a day for 4-5 days will help.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If you can smell urine strong in the barn that can cause this.
> 
> If it is dusty can cause this.
> 
> Having a cold in the eyes, can also be an issue, you can put penG in the eye with a syringe, no needle, drip a few drops in there, 2 x a day for 4-5 days will help.


ok cool thank you it must be dusty because we have been getting a lot of wind lately and I clean out they're barn as much as possible so it doesn't smell like pee in there I try to keep an eye on it


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are Nova's eyes now?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

They are all better haven't had to clean them in a couple days that method worked like a charm


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Im thinking about purchasing a heart beat monitor so hear the babies as a fun idea anybody know if they work on goats


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

I just got 2 bottle babies and they both have flem it sounds like and one had a yellow like discharge coming out of his butt does anyone know how I can help theses babies and if the yellow discharge is something I should be worried about


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Get a rectal temperature on both to see if they are running a fever. Normal temp is 101.5 - 103.5 *F

How old are they? How much do they weigh? Are they on whole cows milk bottles?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Get a rectal temperature on both to see if they are running a fever. Normal temp is 101.5 - 103.5 *F
> 
> How old are they? How much do they weigh? Are they on whole cows milk bottles?


They are 2 weeks old and I don't know how much they weigh I got them last night and no they are on Kids milk replacer that's what my dad bought for them


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You need to be able to weigh them so that you know how much to feed them in the bottles. Which breed are they? Check them carefully for lice. Are you able to post photos?

Which brand is the replacer?

Get temperatures ASAP.

Did the breeder say if the kids had gotten any medications at all?

Mucous in the poop can be a sign of ecoli infection but let's see if they have normal milk poops and normal temperatures first. 

Offer hay, a bucket of water, and a pan of grower pellet grain for them 24/7 in addition to bottles.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Ok checking temps now


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> You need to be able to weigh them so that you know how much to feed them in the bottles. Which breed are they? Check them carefully for lice. Are you able to post photos?
> 
> Which brand is the replacer?
> 
> ...


I got the temps sorry for wait I havent been able to get to my computer ones temp is at 103.6 and the other is at 105.2


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

What should I do to get the baby with the 105 temp to lower it


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Could be E.Coli with that fever how is his poop now?

Give banamine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You need to get them a veterinary visit first thing in the morning and get good antibiotics, probably Draxxin but see what they recommend. And Banamine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For now, you can use a bag of frozen peas in the armpit to cool him down a bit. 

What are their weights and now many ounces are you feeding and how many times per day? Which brand replacer?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Sorry I haven't posted i ended up getting covid and it's been craziness. so update nova is a freeloader i mistakes for being pregnant But my pretty penny should be due any day now if shes pregnant because now I'm questioning my buck even though he has gotten penny pregnant with her kids from last year


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry you had to go through Covid and craziness!
I hope all goes well with Penny. Does she have an udder?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I am so sorry you had to go through Covid and craziness!
> I hope all goes well with Penny. Does she have an udder?


She does have a little udder so i think her body is getting ready shes just not at the finish line yet lol


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

So I went out to clip hooves and give selenium and all that fun stuff lol and i noticed my goat who seems to be a freeloader Nova had a little smaller udder so i squeezed the teat just to see and milk came out could this be extra hormones or maybe I missed aheat and shes actually pregnant?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> So I went out to clip hooves and give selenium and all that fun stuff lol and i noticed my goat who seems to be a freeloader Nova had a little smaller udder so i squeezed the teat just to see and milk came out could this be extra hormones or maybe I missed aheat and shes actually pregnant?


That’s exciting!!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> That’s exciting!!


it is lol I did more research and consulted so more goat friends lol and they told me she has a precocious udder so now I'm trying to figure out what to do from here I've read to milk her out every 3 days but I've also read to leave it does anyone have experience with this


----------

